

Android malware attack spreads via e-mail - sinnerswing
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/03/28/android-malware-attack-irs-email/2028845/

======
iamshs
[http://www.secureworks.com/cyber-threat-
intelligence/threats...](http://www.secureworks.com/cyber-threat-
intelligence/threats/stels-android-trojan-malware-analysis/)

The original study. Btw how many users, actually allow sideloading? "In
addition, because the application does not originate from the official Google
Play app store, a user has to enable the "Unknown Sources (Allow installation
of non-Market applications)" option in the Security settings."

